# How deep to pot phrags?



## Demetria (Jul 10, 2016)

A question was raised yesterday among Slipper growers about how deep to pot phragmipediums? I thought with roots in the mix and the bottom 1/8 inch of green growths in the mix. Others thought that was too deep. Thoughts?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2016)

I use pots that are taller than they are wide.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2016)

The roots can get deep.


----------



## troy (Jul 10, 2016)

Depends on how it grows in natural habitat, some phrags grow fully submerged under water during monsoon season


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2016)

I grow mine with the base of the plant just very slightly
above medium level. I prefer to see the base of the plant
drain very well because it seems that's where rot usually
starts.


----------

